# Xystichromis sp. "Dayglow"



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is the fish that started my obsession with victorians. I originally found two adult sized males that i fell in love with! I spent 6 months looking for females that were not going to be growouts. The males were 5.5" when i got them and are now 6-6.5 inches and i wanted to get them breeding. I finally found 3 females for them, but right after they arrived (the females were still in quarantine actually) the two males got into one of their spats and my dominant male was injured badly and died I have not seen color from this guy since. 3 weeks after putting the females in with him hes finally starting to show some color again!! Hopefully they will be breeding soon!


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

That's really big for a dayglow. They are beautiful fish for sure.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

vann59 said:


> That's really big for a dayglow. They are beautiful fish for sure.


The cichlid-forum articles list them as no bigger than 4.5", but many other articles online say up to 6".
This one for instance.
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Dayglow.htm


----------

